# Withdrawing RRSP`s while recieving EI Benefits



## andjim

If I withdraw 15K from my RRSP`s do I have to declare this amount as "income" while I am recieving EI benefits. Tried googling the answer on the web but no one really has provided a definte answer. Checked out the Service Canada web-site and as usual they're great at confusing a simple question...or maybe its me. I need to pull the money out before the end of December so that for income tax purposes it will fall into year 2012. I have been recieving EI benefits since January 2012 so for the whole year I'll only have earned 21K from EI benefits. My goal is to pay off some debts approx 12K using the withdrawl while at the same time keeping my total income earned in year 2012 to under 37K for obvious taxation advantages. I know the withdrawing RRSP`s is taxable once withdrawn at approx 21% each 5K installments (Quebec). I can live with that but I don`t want my EI benefits to be affected. Anyone have an answer? I'd greatly appreciate any expert advice. thanks


----------



## Xoron

Sorry to be short, but:

http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/common/contactus/index.shtml#ei


----------



## MoneyGal

Here's the whole giant list from HRSDC on what forms of income affect EI payments: http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/ei/information/earnings_chart.shtml#wages2

But I didn't see RRSPs on my quick scan through that list.


----------



## Spudd

The following pensions do not arise from your employment and, for that reason, do not constitute earnings for EI benefit purposes:

Personal Pension Plans such as a Registered retirement savings plan (RRSP) or a Registered retirement income funds (RRIF).

Reference: http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/ei/information/earnings_info.shtml


----------

